# Ferry Genoa - Sicily next year?



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

I can't find one after 14th December 2013 from Genoa to Palermo, with GNV, or anyone else !

Anyone know whether this GNV line has ceased to function, or been taken over by another operator, or moved to a different, nearby port?

Many thanks,

Helen


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

hmh said:


> I can't find one after 14th December 2013 from Genoa to Palermo, with GNV, or anyone else !
> 
> Anyone know whether this GNV line has ceased to function, or been taken over by another operator, or moved to a different, nearby port?
> 
> ...


Helen: I don't know but suspect they simply haven't opened bookings for this route for January 2014 yet.

About 2 years ago we phoned them with a query - using Skype- and they were very easy to deal with and spoke much better English than I did Italian

Tel +39.010.2094591
Monday - Friday 09:00-19:00
Saturday 09:00-18:00.

G


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks so much, you are probably right, I am simply looking too early.

Yes, we do rate them as a ferry company, will ask them, and keep you posted.

Helen


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

GNV replied this morning, saying "next year's departures will be available in the system from January 2014". . . a bit late I would have thought, but at least we know.

Helen


----------

